

FuelUX a lightweight library that extends Twitter Bootstrap - erjjones
http://exacttarget.github.com/fuelux/

======
adamalex
Thanks for posting Eric! Fuel UX has five additional controls out of the gate:

Combobox - combines input and dropdown for easy and flexible data selection

Datagrid - renders data in a table with paging, sorting, and searching

Pillbox - manages selected items with color-coded text labels

Search - combines input and button for integrated search interaction

Spinner - provides convenient numeric input with increment and decrement
buttons

All with docs, good unit test coverage, AMD compatibility and Volo-
installability. Really proud to be a part of this!

Anyone interested in frontend development with Bootstrap please check out the
repo and become a part of our extended team.

~~~
tweettypography
Thanks Adam!

------
BillSaysThis
@adamalex Any chance we'll see a color picker added soon? That is my highest
priority requirement and the best I've found so far (MiniColors and
ColorCanvas) are neither Bootstrap-aware and missing (different) pieces we
need.

~~~
adamalex
Hi @BillSaysThis YES this is on our roadmap. We should have a UserVoice page
set up for Fuel UX in the next day or so where you will be able to see this
item and vote it up if you like. If you follow me on Twitter @adamalex I will
be sending out a notice when this page goes up.

------
terkhorn
FuelUX has already received coverage at <http://dailyjs.com/> :-D

~~~
erjjones
Super cool to see the industry picking it up.

------
bdeanindy
It is super-slick and makes a marvelous addition to Bootstrap. Thanks for your
hard work!

------
mbeard
Nice work! Very useful additions to Bootstrap.

